# Looking to find best time to sail in the fall preferably October end



## silviadiane59 (4 mo ago)

New sailors in our mid sities have a 30 ft hunter and want to sail from RI to fl


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Earllier is generally better. It is important to avoid Hurricanes and other bad weather. Especially if you're new sailors. It will take weeks.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If by sail from Rhode Island to Florida, you literally mean that you want to sail, then you will probably end up close reaching out to Bermuda then hanging a right towards Florida. 

That puts you offshore for several weeks and would make it very hard to safely pick a weather window in the fall when offshore conditions fluctuate between the remnants of tropical storms, and cold low pressure systems. 

The alternative is to motor down the Intercoastal Waterway and jump offshore for a day or two when the weather permits. That could mean a lot of beating. 

Jeff


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

silviadiane59 said:


> New sailors in our mid sities have a 30 ft hunter and want to sail from RI to fl


better get a move on then


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly, I would recommend using the ICW whenever possible, and that will mean daylight travel only, so plan on a long trip and little sailing. There are plenty of secure places for your boat, should the weather deteriorate. If you take that route you will also have cell coverage for better weather reports, markets, pump out and fuel.
From Sandy Hook or Atlantic City to the Chesapeake is one trip you may need to do offshore, so watch your weather (wait for a good weather window) and, if necessary, deck load enough fuel to keep you going at a good clip, as there are few places to shelter from bad weather.
Personally, once you are in Norfolk, VA, it doesn't matter what time of year it is. Obviously, the later in the year the colder and more fronts will be passing through, but if you can handle the cold and wet, you should be able to travel most days. Pimlico Sound can be a bit choppy in a blow, so plan on getting through in a weather window.
Whatever you do, do not go outside into the Gulfstream, in a northerly wind. It would be life threatening even in a boat twice as big as yours.


----------

